# Kenneled Pup



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

My 9 week old lab barks and wines like there no tommorow when i pup him in the kennel and leave him for a couple of hours. is this just him being a puppy or is there something i can do now to correct this problem, other then have his voice box removed?


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

let him bark and wine... do not give in or he will now as long as he does it you will come and get him.... it is hard to do but you got to get him used to being in that kennel


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

apeterson is right


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

http://www.northernflight.com/muzzle.htm


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks guys ill give it a try


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

Let the pup go and dont give any attention and what ever you do dont let the pup out when it is crying. If the barking will not stop I go to the kennel give a stearn no or naughty command and swat on the but with a rolled up newspaper or hold its mouth shut. this has worked for me occasionaly she will stiff bark but all it takes is a no command


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Yep, there all right, i am a first time lab owner myself, he is now 7 1/2 months, and he wined and barked and banged his head against the door to be leat out, but eventually they will be going in there on ther own to nap and sometmes just to get away, just bear with it, it takes a couple weeks
Good Luck :beer:


----------

